# Strange over the air question



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I hope someone might have an idea on this one. I live in the Atlanta area and I'm trying to avoid putting up an outdoor antenna for Digital OTA reception. In the Atlanta area all but 1 (NBC) of the channels is UHF. So I bought a Zenith Silver Sensor (which is supposed to be a UHF only antenna but others in ATL are able to get the NBC station with it). So I hooked it up and have very good signal on all channels (all over 80 strength), except the NBC channel. I usually get 65-70 on NBC, but it cuts out often. So I bought a signal booster at Radio Shack. When I plug it up the NBC channel comes in great (almost a 100 signal). But, here is the problem, all of the other signal strengths are reduced and the Fox affiliate cuts out and I get the acquiring signal screen. Any ideas why this is happening or what I can do to fix this?


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The stronger signals are being overdriven by the amp. You could try a variable attenuator to see if you can find a setting where the stronger channels don't get overdriven but the weak channel is amplified enough. Probably the best bet though is a UHF/VHF combo antenna. The Radio Shack 15-1880 gets some good reports. Another option is to add a pair of rabbit ears for NBC and use UVSJ or UHF/VHF splitter joiner to combine the 2 antennas.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

greywolf said:


> The stronger signals are being overdriven by the amp. You could try a variable attenuator to see if you can find a setting where the stronger channels don't get overdriven but the weak channel is amplified enough. Probably the best bet though is a UHF/VHF combo antenna. The Radio Shack 15-1880 gets some good reports. Another option is to add a pait of rabbit ears for NBC and use UVSJ or UHF/VHF splitter joiner to combine the 2 antennas.


I agree. I tried an antenna amplifier and had the same issues, though not in the Atlanta area. There are some technical issues with combining antennas, but this inexpensive solution is worth a try.

There are websites that will map the distance and direction to the stations in your area. That will give you a hint as to how to proceed. Try http://titantv.com/ttv/AntennaSelector/start.aspx. It has mapping software. A unit built as a combined UHF/VHF indoor antenna may work, if transmitters are in the same direction. An attic antenna may be a good compromise.

Good luck!


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

A UVSJ does have the usual technical issues of combining antennas. It keeps the UHF and VHF frequencies separate so is perfect for combining a VHF antenna with a UHF antenna.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast HDTV Forum, as this is not directly 942 related.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry, Mark. I didn't mean to put this in the wrong place. I'm kinda new here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No worries, lakebum! I just wanted your thread to be seen by the widest audience.


----------

